
WebMynd · Demo - jg2009
http://www.webmynd.com/demo?query=Angel%20Investors-Entrepreneurs
======
amirnathoo
Gosh, was surprised to see our demo page posted!

It will only work in Internet Explorer and Firefox right now since we have
browser extensions for those two platforms only. And the purpose of the page
is to show roughly how WebMynd will make Google look like once you install it.

------
acangiano
I can't see a thing in Google Chrome or Safari. It's fine with Firefox 3
though.

------
thepanister
EDIT: [ I have serious doubts that this is a bot! At the time of writing this,
the account of "jg2009" is created 44 minutes ago!

There is another entry about justin.tv's down - the duplicated one, and I also
suspect that who wrote it is a bot too!

I am afraid of that HN would being face another type of spam attack... but I
am not sure.

]

After hanging up my Internet explorer 7 browser for 2 minutes (and was about
being crashed), it worked hardly fine... The icons of Flickr, TC, and webmynd
history don't show up... it's down.

